# Snowy & her "babies" at just about 7 weeks



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here's some more pictures of the babies...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve - they are so cute!! I see they have taken over the house (looking out the patio door!!).

Which one is my Beer Belly? I gotta keep my eye on him.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Linda,

On the sofa, the 2 boys are on the left and the girls are on the right. I honestly can not tell them apart beyond that.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I can tell then. He's the inside one. That's my chunky boy!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

They are so adorable. They have grown so fast. I can't believe they are almost 7 weeks old already.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cuteness overload! Lots of puppy breath.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how did you get them still long enough to take a 'group' shot??? I am in awe here, you have no idea!

They are so adorable. It's so much fun seeing them looks like little dogs now instead of little nekkid mice. I don't feel as bad posting as many pics of my pups because I enjoy looking at yours so much! I always feel like I'm over pic spamming but I can say this- you're not posting enough pics! 

so are the personaliies emerging? Is there a bully? All three of mine are bullies, LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The four keep together. Mine usually go every which way. They are so cute. :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: Awwww, they are just so cute! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My-O-My what lovely little pups they are!!! How is Snowy?


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am impressed, 4 pups in a row! Cute meter overload :wub: 
Thanks for sharing how about more pics!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Where is the lovely mama? :wub: Tisk Tisk  Very cute puppies though - they have grown so much! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: :wub: oh what fun your house must be right now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG - talk about a calendar picture!!!!! I guess they're a few weeks too late here.....but I would have LOVED to be able to look at that group on the sofa all year long. 

I hope you're enjoying every minute of this time together!!!! I'll be a memory you'll cherish forever!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just want to remind everyone that North Central Maltese Rescue is accepting applications for these little guys at this time. The adoption application and information may be found at http://malteserescue.homestead.com/

I urge that anyone who is interested, complete the application and submit it asap. Do not leave ANYTHING blank in the application. In effect, any applicant is applying for the opportunity to raise one of these little fluff balls and you should approach the application as you would a job interview.

2 males & 2 females and they had their first vet check and shots Saturday and everyone is healthy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just got the following from Mary...
=========================
Ok Steve, here is my choices. I will name the two largest pups. 
The boy will be Cooper and the girl will be Carlie... there you go... Mary
=========================
and Peg decided the smaller girl is Mollie... so we have one more boy to name...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, thanks so much for the adorable pictures!! 

These little guys are 7 weeks. Most BYB's let them go to their homes at 6-8 weeks. Now that you have seen them progress to this point, would you consider them ready to leave their mother and go in to a new environment? Honestly, just wondering how someone who has seen a litter first hand and has no bias sees it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, thanks so much for the adorable pictures!!
> 
> These little guys are 7 weeks. Most BYB's let them go to their homes at 6-8 weeks. Now that you have seen them progress to this point, would you consider them ready to leave their mother and go in to a new environment? Honestly, just wondering how someone who has seen a litter first hand and has no bias sees it.[/B]


**NO**!!

Great point.

It is just in the last 10 days or so that they have really starting acting like dogs and venturing out exploring, playing, etc. We play with them and watch the lessons in doggy behavior and etiquette (sp?) they learn every day. It is amazing and they are like little sponges learning all this new information, learning what is proper and safe and what is not...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

They are adorable. I think a good name for the second boy would be Carter. It goes well with Cooper. I love last names for first names. I also like Spencer for a boys name.(That's my son's name so of course I love it).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just want to remind everyone that North Central Maltese Rescue is accepting applications for these little guys at this time. The adoption application and information may be found at http://malteserescue.homestead.com/
> 
> I urge that anyone who is interested, complete the application and submit it asap. Do not leave ANYTHING blank in the application. In effect, any applicant is applying for the opportunity to raise one of these little fluff balls and you should approach the application as you would a job interview.
> 
> 2 males & 2 females and they had their first vet check and shots Saturday and everyone is healthy.[/B]


YIPEEE!!! I sent in my application. I sure hope I'm approved :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Those are great pics, Steve. Very handsome pups, indeed. I can't wait to get mine ~ lol


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!! They are soooooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: I WANT ONE!!!! :smmadder: 

Seriously, I would love to have a 3rd Malt...just wish I could convince my hubby...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in love with the third one :wub: is that a boy or girl? They are just beautiful :wub: how's Snowy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I'm in love with the third one :wub: is that a boy or girl? They are just beautiful :wub: how's Snowy[/B]



Two girls on the right. Boys on the left. Snowy is fine... Growling a lot at the little buggers when they hassle her for a feeding. When they are "feeding", they are so aggressive about it, you can hear them from other rooms. She's going to cut 'em off soon I imagine!! LOL!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

The third little angel on the sofa is a little girl...is that Mollie?

Sheila


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: They are all so cute! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The third little angel on the sofa is a little girl...is that Mollie?
> 
> Sheila[/B]


I can't see the pics from where I am and I can't remember their order when we took the pic. If it is the smallest of the two females, then yes.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481381
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I 'think' she is the smaller of the two females. They are all so adorable! I don't know how you & Peg are going to be able to give them up. I delivered 4 Poodle puppies last January for my neighbors. I was offered pick of the litter, but I'm a Yorkie & Maltese lover, so, I declined, but I have a special bond with these kids, and I will admit I was glad when they did sell not any of the puppies. They come visit me everyday, and they seem to know I was the first human to ever hold them.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww simply amazing ... Godmother Lina (me) will be coming over to steal that little girl that is on the couch closest to the boys ... shes sooooooooooooooooooo cute .... :wub: 

They all look identical ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG - I didn't even read everyone replies and now just saw that everyone is in love with the 3rd on on the sofa .. she's mine - hands off ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They are just too cute for words Steve! Thanks for keeping us up to date :wub: :wub:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> OMG - I didn't even read everyone replies and now just saw that everyone is in love with the 3rd on on the sofa .. she's mine - hands off ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Lina...are you serious? Did yopu apply to adopt her? Because if you did, I won't submit my app. I was planning to mail it after my last neuro tests at Cleveland clinic, but seriously, if you have your heart set on her, I am not going to apply.

Sheila


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooo I am just kidding ... I want to travel a bit next year so worrying what to do with Max is a problem in itself let alone a spoilt little girl .... that was so nice of you to pull back the application - please submit it ...


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, I just didn't want to start any problems here in this group, as it has the absolutely the best people! Well, you know, you can always send Max here when you travel, we are always puppysitting someones baby.  Either that, or I've got a fawn, or ducklings, or bunnies, or birds, or....something! :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg what beautiful little puppies :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
All four in a row, now that is super cuteness if ever I saw it Steve, great pictures, gorgeous puppies and what a bonus if mum could have been there too, maybe next time  
I agree Linda, I think second in from the left is slightly bigger, he could be your beer belly babe :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooo I am just kidding ... I want to travel a bit next year so worrying what to do with Max is a problem in itself let alone a spoilt little girl .... that was so nice of you to pull back the application - please submit it ...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, ok, I just didn't want to start any problems here in this group, as it has the absolutely the best people! Well, you know, you can always send Max here when you travel, we are always puppysitting someones baby.  Either that, or I've got a fawn, or ducklings, or bunnies, or birds, or....something! :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww that's really sweet of you - I hope you end up with one of Snowy's baby's they are all cuteeeeeeeeeeee !! I think you might have to mention that you would like that particular one .. and not to forget to mention Snowy.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, I just didn't want to start any problems here in this group, as it has the absolutely the best people! Well, you know, you can always send Max here when you travel, we are always puppysitting someones baby.  Either that, or I've got a fawn, or ducklings, or bunnies, or birds, or....something! :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww that's really sweet of you - I hope you end up with one of Snowy's baby's they are all cuteeeeeeeeeeee !! I think you might have to mention that you would like that particular one .. and not to forget to mention Snowy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.  Well, if I don't end up with one of Snowy's babies, that's ok, I just want each one of them to go the to the best home for them. They deserve to be 'Spoiled Malts'. I am going to definitely put on my app that I am interested in Snowys smallest girl, Mollie. I love all of them, but something in that little girl just pulls at my heartstrings. I hope each of these babies is adopted by a member here, or at least, the new mom joins so we can continue to watch them grow up. It is truly incredible to watch a puppy grow from birth on...I love my neighbors 'Oodles of Poodles" for that reason. It's really nice, they have the mom and the dad, too. I've know the mom since she was just a little puppy herself. So she was totally comfortable with me helping her with the birth. And I went over every day, checking on the babies, and she let me climb in and out of her bed, and handle each puppy to weigh them, etc. They were an unplanned litter. My neighbor called me frantically from the vet on a Monday and screamed, "Princess is pregnant!" They were born 4 days later. Thankfully, everybody is spayed/neutered now.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481687
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooo I am just kidding ... I want to travel a bit next year so worrying what to do with Max is a problem in itself let alone a spoilt little girl .... that was so nice of you to pull back the application - please submit it ...  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, ok, I just didn't want to start any problems here in this group, as it has the absolutely the best people! Well, you know, you can always send Max here when you travel, we are always puppysitting someones baby.  Either that, or I've got a fawn, or ducklings, or bunnies, or birds, or....something! :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww that's really sweet of you - I hope you end up with one of Snowy's baby's they are all cuteeeeeeeeeeee !! I think you might have to mention that you would like that particular one .. and not to forget to mention Snowy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.  Well, if I don't end up with one of Snowy's babies, that's ok, I just want each one of them to go the to the best home for them. They deserve to be 'Spoiled Malts'. I am going to definitely put on my app that I am interested in Snowys smallest girl, Mollie. I love all of them, but something in that little girl just pulls at my heartstrings. I hope each of these babies is adopted by a member here, or at least, the new mom joins so we can continue to watch them grow up. It is truly incredible to watch a puppy grow from birth on...I love my neighbors 'Oodles of Poodles" for that reason. It's really nice, they have the mom and the dad, too. I've know the mom since she was just a little puppy herself. So she was totally comfortable with me helping her with the birth. And I went over every day, checking on the babies, and she let me climb in and out of her bed, and handle each puppy to weigh them, etc. They were an unplanned litter. My neighbor called me frantically from the vet on a Monday and screamed, "Princess is pregnant!" They were born 4 days later. Thankfully, everybody is spayed/neutered now.

[/B][/QUOTE]


:new_shocked: Awwwwww so you're their God Mother ... lol


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, I just didn't want to start any problems here in this group, as it has the absolutely the best people! Well, you know, you can always send Max here when you travel, we are always puppysitting someones baby.  Either that, or I've got a fawn, or ducklings, or bunnies, or birds, or....something! :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww that's really sweet of you - I hope you end up with one of Snowy's baby's they are all cuteeeeeeeeeeee !! I think you might have to mention that you would like that particular one .. and not to forget to mention Snowy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you.  Well, if I don't end up with one of Snowy's babies, that's ok, I just want each one of them to go the to the best home for them. They deserve to be 'Spoiled Malts'. I am going to definitely put on my app that I am interested in Snowys smallest girl, Mollie. I love all of them, but something in that little girl just pulls at my heartstrings. I hope each of these babies is adopted by a member here, or at least, the new mom joins so we can continue to watch them grow up. It is truly incredible to watch a puppy grow from birth on...I love my neighbors 'Oodles of Poodles" for that reason. It's really nice, they have the mom and the dad, too. I've know the mom since she was just a little puppy herself. So she was totally comfortable with me helping her with the birth. And I went over every day, checking on the babies, and she let me climb in and out of her bed, and handle each puppy to weigh them, etc. They were an unplanned litter. My neighbor called me frantically from the vet on a Monday and screamed, "Princess is pregnant!" They were born 4 days later. Thankfully, everybody is spayed/neutered now.

[/B][/QUOTE]


:new_shocked: Awwwwww so you're their God Mother ... lol


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I am, and it's a position that I love! They look like a flock of lambs when they come over. I always tease my neighbor and ask him, "Where's your shepherds crook?" They never had kids, so they are really enjoying these babies.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG if I thought that there was any way that I could be in Arizona in the next 4 or 5 weeks you would have to get armed guards because I WANT THEM ALL - look at those cute little buggers those faces I am in love - can there ever been anything better than having a baby pen full of naughty mischievious little maltese. Be still my heart I wish that I could have them truly I do - hey does one of these babies not have a name well how about Moxie to go with Molly.

I am writing a letter to Santa right now and when I say my prayers to night guess what. Who could be so lucky as to be with these puppies every day.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those four are the cutest little ragamuffins. They sit so nice and still together too...oh how I would love a house full of the sweet little things.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila,

I hope that you get her... in the mean time, here are a couple of pictures of Peg and Mollie watching the news... :biggrin: 





















:smrofl: Ok... maybe Peg is watching the news... and Molly is just "relaxing"...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

it is getting harder and harder around here to find a place to sit...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> it is getting harder and harder around here to find a place to sit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO

Steve - you need a bigger house.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Steve. awww.....now that pic is just too sweet for words. I think Mollie is just 'listening' to the news, and counting on Peg to wake her if there are any cute puppies on it. You know, we understand how hard its is to find a place to sit with babies in the house. So often, Rich will come into the living room, to find Sydney stretched out in his recliner and she looks so comfy, he won't move her, he'll just sit down on the floor in front of it, and lean against it. Now tell me, whose house it it? B)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Talk about sofa hogs, my goodness is there any room on that sofa for anyone else :HistericalSmiley: 
They sure are relaxed and content little babes that's for sure :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Great pics Steve thanks for sharing them


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am loving every single photo-each one more adorable than the last! Steve, do you have any idea if there are lots of applicants for the babies? I hope they all find great homes and it would be so fun if they went to people here....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I am loving every single photo-each one more adorable than the last! Steve, do you have any idea if there are lots of applicants for the babies? I hope they all find great homes and it would be so fun if they went to people here....[/B]



Susan,

I did speak to Mary this week, but we were mostly not talking about the babies so I never even thought to ask. I think it would be a great idea if who ever adopts them were a member here... or at the very least, joined up afterward. Most of us got pups that were at least a few months old... this would give someone a chance to essentially go back and review the play by play account of their babies birth... and it would give all of us a chance to follow them in their new home...

Come on folks... get those applications in!! :aktion033: I will do what I can to make sure any adoptive parents know about this site...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The "kids" are growing up so fast!! I have been using 2 baby gates to keep them confined. After the first couple of weeks (when Snowy wanted to be with them 24/7) I had moved one gate over so one side was against the bottom step on the stair (instead of a wall). This lets Snowy, who can easily climb the stairs, come and go as she wants, but the idea is the babies will not be able to climb it....

Well, that is not the case any more...  

I came down stairs this morning, several we already out waiting for me...

I opened the gate so they could run around... a bit later I was "missing" two so I went looking. Two of them are sitting on steps looking at me...When they saw me... one started "barking" at me in excitement...  "Look what WE did dad"!!

I remember it took quite a while for Rocky and Max to learn to climb stairs... I know climbing "a" stair is quite a bit different than climbing them all, but I guess I would have to say that all of them are showing a rather high level of inquisitiveness....

Poor Snowy... She is running around right now with the puppies right behind her. They are clearly still wanting to nurse and she is wanting nothing to do with it... Their little teeth are like razors and they try them out on EVERYTHING right now.... They ESPECIALY like big toes...  


Oh... I keep forgetting to mention that Chance is turning into a pretty good uncle.

Chance can be a rather high energy dog... and even though he did not show ANY interest in the babies at first, now that they are out running around and playing all the time, their "pull" is simply too much for him!! He now licks them and most importantly, plays with them... although he still gets annoyed at them at times too. They are so full of play that when he is not wanting to play, the babies can not restrain themselves and so he gets annoyed. Then 5minutes later, all is well again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, the pictures are amazingly adorable!! Thank you so much for sharing these darling babies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

They are sooo cute. :wub: I can't imagine being able to let one of them go.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Those photos are just too cute for words.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are _so_ darling - I just want to pick them up and give them lots of hugs and kisses :wub: 

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's sweet to read about Chance, Steve. I just adore that boy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Houston, we have a problem...  


This morning while getting ready for work upstairs, we got a surprise...or more accurately, 4 little surprises... all climbing the steps successfully but at different levels. Molly and Carlie, the two girls were each over half way upstairs. Murphy was not quite to the landing... big butt Coop... (aka Cooper) had managed just a step or two...

I can see that in very short order... we are going to have 9 dogs in the bedroom "helping" us get ready in the morning.... and we had better like it too!!


I am amazed by this... We got Rocky and Max at 12 weeks and they were scared of the steps for some time and then even after they were not so scared of them, they were still unable to climb them. Peg is believing that we had them for about a month before they were able to climb stairs and I am remembering longer than that.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Too funny!!!

Your signature photo is WONDERFUL! 

They just to be where the action is!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Too funny!!!
> 
> Your signature photo is WONDERFUL!
> 
> They just to be where the action is!![/B]



thanks to debtototuffy


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

How would I go about getting a sweet pup. I just lost my sweet Max and though it is painful, would love to give a loving home to another sweet maltese.

Rest sweet my sweet Max boy...

CM


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> How would I go about getting a sweet pup. I just lost my sweet Max and though it is painful, would love to give a loving home to another sweet maltese.
> 
> Rest sweet my sweet Max boy...
> 
> CM[/B]


I'm sorry for your loss. 

As far as how to adopt, go to http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ and find the adoption application. Fill it out COMPLETLY and follow the directions as far as submitting it. 

Do not ASSUME that any questions may be skipped over because you think it does not really apply. Also, make sure you explain how the pup will get from AZ to where you live and comments to the effect of "I am willing to drive or fly 200 miles" when the pup is 1000 miles away will insure your application is not seriously considered. The above "hints" are the types of thing resuce typically sees... hint...  

good luck!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I just returned from Cleveland Clinic in Ohio, and I am very sad to say that my neurological testing won't be finished in time to submit my app to adopt Mollie. I can't decide if I am more unhappy that I don't have a dx yet, or that I won't even have a chance at adopting that precious girl.  

I did want to post so that if anyone was thinking about applying to adopt her, and they were hesitating because I had posted that I was going to apply, please, please hurry up and submit your app. The only thing that would make this easier on me is if someone here adopts her. Believe me, I'll be rooting for you!

Sheila


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Molly, Carlie and Murphy are very cute names, but Big Butt Cooper takes the cake!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

When I was growing up in Milwaukee, there was a baseball player named Cecil Cooper. When he came to the plate, the crowd chanted "COOOOOOOP". :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Go Big Butt!! (Did you know you have a cyber brother named Big Butt Henry?)

That sig is adorable, Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> That sig is adorable, Steve.[/B]



That is because I did not do it!! :biggrin: 


I am 100% left brained and work only in facts. I have less than no creativity. I can't even draw good stick figures.



Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485550
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, god, don't let Deb see this. She's the biggest Trekkie I know!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG where on earth have I been! I dont know how I missed these pics of Snowy's adorable babies!!!!!!! I sure hope they go to someone in our SM family!!! Geesh, they are so cuuutee!! I cant stop looking at them! And I LOVE the pic of all four of them on the sofa sleeping!! Just warms my heart!!


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

They are too adorable ! I've been in aww for about 20 minutes just looking at all the pictures. 
Reminded me of someone i knew that lived with 8 maltese, it was a wonderland for me going to that house.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG those four are the cutest little ragamuffins. They sit so nice and still together too...oh how I would love a house full of the sweet little things.[/B]


Oh if you only knew how much time and effort were necessary to get a couple of decent pictures of them together... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think some where in this thread, I mentioned that Molly had climbed over half of the steps to go upstairs...


Well, I wish to report this morning, while I am shaving, who comes hoping around the corner but Molly... or was it Carlie?... Heck, it was one of the girls. I went and looked an no one else was even trying to come upstairs and this girl made it all way. (of course, she could not figure out the coming down part).

When I first logged on here this morning to check messages, there are two pups trying to get something under the sofa. I figured it was one of these small balls we have that the kids play with, so I went to pull it out. Turns out it was another puppy...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481867
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can well imagine what you went through Steve, it took months to just get Scooby and Koko to sit near one another and be nice about it, getting pictures was a nighmare.
Having four bouncing little fluff puppies sit together for more than two seconds would surely be a nerve wrecking experience, you did extremely well :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just wanted to kick this thread. I happen to know that we have more babies than we do adoption applications at this point. So if anyone is just thinking about it, get your application in and you still have an excellent chance. Please make sure you fill out the complete application and address how you would pick up the pup, when it comes time. Do not leave issues undealt with on the application as that is one of the big disqualifiers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Just wanted to kick this thread. I happen to know that we have more babies than we do adoption applications at this point. So if anyone is just thinking about it, get your application in and you still have an excellent chance. Please make sure you fill out the complete application and address how you would pick up the pup, when it comes time. Do not leave issues undealt with on the application as that is one of the big disqualifiers.[/B]



Wow, I'm shocked that there wouldn't be more applications, Steve! Are the pups on the NMR site? (Lazy butt Linda, I COULD check myself, I guess. :brownbag: )


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW - 
I thought you'd be FLOODED with applications!! I will tell my MIL. (then I'd get to see one) - I haven't seen them on the NMR website, are they there now? I'll look - do you know what their adoption fee is going to be if I find that they aren't up on the website?

_They aren't shown on the website._

Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489553
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Mary didn't want to get flooded, which is what would happen if they are listed. We're starting with word of mouth, for now. Good Lord, you'd think with my big mouth, she would be flooded ~ LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WOW -
> I thought you'd be FLOODED with applications!! I will tell my MIL. (then I'd get to see one) - I haven't seen them on the NMR website, are they there now? I'll look - do you know what their adoption fee is going to be if I find that they aren't up on the website?
> 
> _They aren't shown on the website._
> ...



I'm guessing, but I think the adoption fee is around $400.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

I would take all of these babies in a heart beat just to keep them all together - they are so cute. I thought that we would be possibly down in Arizona for Christmas but my husband can only get a few days off at this time. I would even settle for half the litter - is there anything more special that a baby maltese and because they are maltese they are like having perpetual babies. I kind of feel sick when I see people cross breeding these babies with other small breeds. To own a maltese is to be smitten for life.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is Snowy, the mom, going to be available for adoption when the pups are in new homes? Or is she spoken for already?

(Pups are cute, but adult doggies make great pets, too.  )


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are making it very tempting for me to adopt a little girl ... :wub: - I am torn between two minds ..
Mollie is really cute .... I just don't like to go through the whole adoption process .. Hey Steve, do you think you could forget to take Mollie or Carlie home after their visit with Auntie Deb ???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I hope they end up going to someone from SM! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Is Snowy, the mom, going to be available for adoption when the pups are in new homes? Or is she spoken for already?
> 
> (Pups are cute, but adult doggies make great pets, too.  )[/B]


You can apply to adopt Snowy now. She isn't on the web yet, but that is just because I don't have non pregnant pictures of her where she has just been groomed. I do have plenty of pictures of her and if you want to PM me your email, I'll send them to you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------

